
Why Nature Prefers Hexagons (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/35/boundaries/why-nature-prefers-hexagons
======
indescions_2018
"Why does Nature prefer hexagons" also makes for a fantastic interview
question ;)

